# Where do you place a canister filter?



## jslmsca (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm starting to get tired of the look of my HOB filter on my 20 gallon tank and am thinking about the Eheim 2213. However, the specs indicate that the diameter is 6" and height is 13". I have no room to place this next to the tank. Can this be placed on the ground?

Thanks.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

They are supposed be placed lower than the tank and not at tank level, so that's perfect for you. lol.


----------



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

yep, i put mine behind some shelving below the tank.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

You acutally have to have them below the tank level or they don't work properly.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

i put my eheims behind the tank at tank level. works fine but just a bit longer/harder to prime when i do a cleaning. but best to put on the ground below tank level.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

nikonD70s said:


> i put my eheims behind the tank at tank level. works fine but just a bit longer/harder to prime when i do a cleaning. but best to put on the ground below tank level.


You're cutting the flow way down. I dont believe the siphon can work as fast as the pump can.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

samamorgan said:


> You're cutting the flow way down. I dont believe the siphon can work as fast as the pump can.


my flow is pretty strong actually i have lily pipe outlet it blows.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Every canister has its own total height that it can be placed below the tank. Too low and the water can't make it back to the tank, too high and its just the opposite, I believe.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

nikonD70s said:


> my flow is pretty strong actually i have lily pipe outlet it blows.


I'm sure it is, but the physics behind how canisters work means that you are still cutting it below its optimum, probably significantly.


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

I kept mine under the stand and away from small curious toddlers.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

All canister filters are designed to be placed under the tank, eheim recommends that distance be no more than 5'10" in height, and it works with the assistance of gravity. Canister, diatom, trickle or sump filters are all designed to be gravity assisted filteration systems. The impeller is not designed to do all the work, just to assist the water to move through the media, and the siphon does all the work. That said, as long as your canister is below the water line you will have some form of gravity siphon, the lower you go the stronger it gets, and go too low and the impeller & siphon won't be able to return the clean water. I believe, from memory, the optimal height recommended is somewhere between 2' and 5'10" for eheim canisters.


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

wgreenbay said:


> I kept mine under the stand and away from small curious toddlers.


Ha hahah plus 1 on that. Just check out the picture below my name. We call him Dr. Destructo


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

My Eheim is on the floor under my tank. I build my tank stands low (I like it at eye level while I'm sitting on the couch right infront of the tank) so there's only about 6" from the top of the canister to the under side of the tank. So the total height is about 2 feet.


----------

